# Scary Movies for 13 year old



## dharmamama (Sep 19, 2004)

My daughter told me today that she wants to watch "scary movies." After some discussion, I figured out that she wants things along the lines of The Lost Boys.

Dh and I were trying to come up with other ideas and we couldn't. He suggested The Sixth Sense, which we both loved and thought was one of the scariest movies we've ever seen, but I don't think that Desta would understand that (for those not in the know, she's somewhat-newly-arrived from Ethiopia and has some cognitive/comprehension issues). I'm thinking more along the lines of scary teen heartthrob types of flicks. She watched Sleepy Hollow with Johnny Depp and really liked that.

As it's been a while since I was 13 (2 decades, to be precise), I'm drawing a blank.

Ideas?

TIA!

dm

ETA: I will censor for extreme gore. My daughter has seen enough death and violence in her life without being bombarded by it in movies.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

I was going to suggest Sleepy Hollow! Very scary and very good.









Maybe _"Signs"_ or _"The Village"_? My Dd just recently watched House of Wax, but I am sensing that isn't the type you are looking for.


----------



## dharmamama (Sep 19, 2004)

Ooooh, Signs! I saw that! It's the Joaquin Phoenix one, right? Good suggestion! Is The Village by M. Night Shamalamadingdong, as my dh calls him? I have heard of it but not seen it. He did 6th Sense, right?

dm


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Yep it's got Joaquin in it! He's nice to look at anyway, right?









Yeah M. Knight Shamaylan (we often dork up his name too lol) did Sixth Sense too. Really talented and complex guy IMO. I hope you find some good ones for her to get into!


----------



## dharmamama (Sep 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa* 
Yep it's got Joaquin in it! He's nice to look at anyway, right?









And how! Too bad he didn't learn anything from his brother's untimely demise.










dm


----------



## giftedwith2 (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, my dd is 12 but is a little"young" in her tastes compared to kiddo's in the neighborhood. She LOVES the whole "Halloween Town" series the Disney channel starts showing around this time of year-especially the first one. Visually it's great with the Halloweeny colors, creatures and magic. There is a bit of teen rebellion and enough scarieness from the villans that it keeps her happy but no nightmares. Actually our whole family loves them! If you don't have cable I'll bet you could get someone to record them for you.

Another good one for the tween set is "The series of Unfortunate events" movie. The evil uncle is malicious enough to give the kids the creeps- trying to burn down the kids house, have them run over by a train etc. and there are a few mysterious and creepy creatures giv( like the ones in the lake) that might give your daughter a fun scare.

Now if you want a real (more adult)thriller you could try "Lady in The Lake".
I think the above mentioned M. Night Shamalan(sp.) created that one too.
This is scary without being overly gory although there is the constant feeling of threat hanging over the main characters and the evil creatures lurking about the hotel grounds would be enough to freak out my kiddo- at least two nights worth of sleeping with the lights on







! I enjoyed trying to solve the "mystery" right along with the main character. Even if your DD doesn't understand the puzzle involved she might enjoy shouting "watch out!" to the poor actors on







: screen


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dharmamama* 
Ooooh, Signs! I saw that! It's the Joaquin Phoenix one, right? Good suggestion! Is The Village by M. Night Shamalamadingdong, as my dh calls him? I have heard of it but not seen it. He did 6th Sense, right?

dm


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

Goonies!!!!


----------



## bright-midnight (Mar 26, 2007)

how about bram stoker's dracula? i remember my sisters watching it with me when they were about her age.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh yea that might be cool. Very artsy if memory serves!

Gremlins for a little fun too.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

Or the Future of Food the scariest movie I ever saw with no gore.


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

I also like thrillers but NOT horror...I hate gore and realism. I like a good, twisty, interesting story that makes me sit on the edge of my seat and then forget about it









Mary Shelley's Frankenstein

The Others

The X Files (can get the movie or the series)

The Mothman Prophecies

The Forgotten

(you know...all the "THE" movies!







)

Good old The Twillight Zone


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh my Dd loved "The Forgotten" and both kids really get into the old Twilight Zones. Great suggestions.

I want to see "The Others" because the plot looks so cool, but I am too freaked. Dd said it was no biggie though.


----------



## snarfywarning (Dec 11, 2005)

Mothman prophocies is the scarriest movie of all time *shudder*

Everything Stinkerbell said is pretty good


----------



## dharmamama (Sep 19, 2004)

OMG, Desta would probably spontaneously combust if we showed her The Mothman Prophecies. She's still afraid to sleep with her bedroom door closed.









I'm definitely thinking scary teen movies here!

dm


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

What about old movies? Frankenstein, Creature From the Black Lagoon, King Kong (that movie used to freak me out!), the new Godzilla, Jurassic Park etc.

My kids all went through a period where they loved old moster movies. They are quite creepy...but not quite so graphic and gore-filled as the newer ones. My kids also liked the Mel Brooks movies after seeing the originals. lol


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dharmamama* 
OMG, Desta would probably spontaneously combust if we showed her The Mothman Prophecies. She's still afraid to sleep with her bedroom door closed.









I'm definitely thinking scary teen movies here!

dm


Those would be the Halloween movies...but that first one scarred me for life.







And I never watched another. I thought Sixth Sense was much less frightening because it was so unbeleivable. A killer hiding in your house...not so far-fetched...

What about Carrie? What's that newer Mummy movie-- it has a sequel. Those were scary, but fun, and the Islamic guy saves them all.

The Indiana Jones movies?


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Oh yeah, The Village. I loved that one. That's the one where the folks try to protect their children from the world? That was great.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Sorry to serial post...but I was thinking some more.. and came up with some less intense ones: Ghostbusters, Gremlins, Addams Family, Goonies. Oh, and what about Beetlejuice?! My kids love that one.


----------



## CowsRock (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom* 
Sorry to serial post...but I was thinking some more.. and came up with some less intense ones: Ghostbusters, Gremlins, Addams Family, Goonies. Oh, and what about Beetlejuice?! My kids love that one.

I'd be more inclined to think along these lines...and also Lost Boys which you mentioned in your original post, which is the best. And if she likes Lost Boys, maybe you could start to introduce Buffy, not exactly scary but pretty exciting. Just to clarify, I mean the series, not the movie, the movie was pretty cheesy.

I personally had a very strong, gut reaction to Signs and I think MKS's movies are a bit iffy in the reaction they will bring out of individuals. Basically I was terrified to the point of not even being able to move at one point in that movie and was semi in shock for the remainder of it and eventually broke down crying once I reached the safety of my car. There is no obvious reason why I reacted so strongly. I don't like horror films and I don't like suspense to the point that you don't get a break, but Signs wasn't either of those, it was just something about the way it was filmed. Anyway, just something to keep in mind. In the interest of full disclosure though, I do have issues with energy overload and find it hard to watch movies in the theater and I saw that movie in the theater...a packed theater all being scared at the exact same moment probably amplified my own fear in that moment.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Oooh, Beetlejuice is a good suggestion! I loooooved that movie when I was a teen. Would the movies in the Scream series be too gory? I don't think I ever saw the sequels, but the first one was pretty good, I thought, and fairly tame, IIRC. Or how about The Skeleton Key or The Butterfly Effect (has Ashton for teen eye candy).


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stinkerbell* 
Mary Shelley's Frankenstein

In my opinion, a much better telling of the "Frankenstein" tale is the all-but-forgotten "Frankenstein: The True Story" from 1973. Although it was originally a made-for-TV-movie, it is fairly true to the original book and features a stellar cast including Jane Seymour in her premiere movie role.

It is (or was) available on VHS in both full-length (it's quite long) and time-edited versions, but I don't know if it has been released on DVD yet.

As for gore...well, there is _some_, but it's very rubbery and fake-looking. Also, since this was originally broadcast on pre-cable network TV, it's very minimalist by modern standards.

I also agree with the M. Knight Shyamalan recommendations: Undoubtably scary, but little or no "gore".

A favorite scary film of mine is "Death Becomes Her".


----------



## dharmamama (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the great suggestions!

dm


----------



## waiting4it2snow (Apr 3, 2005)

Definitely Buffy the Vampire Slayer, the series, start with season one and keep going as you like, it is definitely for teenagers and definitely has scary moments (and wonderful thoughtful teaching moments) without being gory. You would have to watch it with her to explain some of the allegorical situations I would think, but it really is a wonderful series, I think you would enjoy it yourself. But, then again, I'm a big fan, so I imagine everyone would like it,









Other teenagery movies: Underworld, Near Dark, Queen of the Damned, They Live, Army of Darkness, Shaun of the Dead (the last three are somewhat campy, cult favorite types).

(I thought the content matter in Butterfly Effect was very disturbing, lots of innuendo to child molestation, so be careful with that one....)

You could also rent the first season of Heroes, just now coming out on DVD... it had more graphic death than I expected so my 7-yo son wasn't able to watch it with me,







but I think a 13-yo would have no problem... and it definitely was interesting and suspensful.


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dharmamama* 
Is The Village by M. Night Shamalamadingdong, as my dh calls him?









My dh calls him that too.









I think older scary movies are good. They were much less gorey. Today's horror movies rely on over-the-top special effects instead of plot.

The '70 version of Invasion of the Body Snatchers, The Changeling (who knew a bouncing ball could be so scary!), Rosemary's Baby, Alien, Psycho, The Shining, Jaws, An American Warewolf in London...

That's all I can think of right now!


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnysideup* 
I think older scary movies are good. They were much less gorey. Today's horror movies rely on over-the-top special effects instead of plot.

The '70 version of Invasion of the Body Snatchers, The Changeling (who knew a bouncing ball could be so scary!), Rosemary's Baby, Alien, Psycho, The Shining, Jaws, *An American Werewolf in London*...

Agreed on all except the last.
"An American Werewolf in London", while darkly humorous, is also quite gorey. David's friend Jack reappearing throughout the movie in various and increasing states of decomposition is a major gross-out, as are David's victims. David's dream sequence while he's in the hospital is remarkably violent as well.

"An American Werewolf in London" is one of my all-time favorite films and I did consider suggesting it myself, but it's just a little bit too raw in places for someone with delicate sensibilities.


----------



## dharmamama (Sep 19, 2004)

Come play with us, Danny ... forever ... and ever ... and ever ...


----------



## Earthy Mama (Jun 4, 2004)

The Butterfly Effect has a bit about child pornography so that might not be too appropriate.

When I was thirteen I loved the Nightmare on Elm Street, Halloween, Friday the 13th movies....never at home though-it was always during a sleepover...


----------



## waiting4it2snow (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh, no, not The Shining! AAAaaaaah. LOL. Great movie, but - wow - I THINK that would be too intense for a 13yo.

Okay, I thought of some more - TEENAGE style ones,









My Boyfriend's Back

Monster Squad

Once Bitten

Idle Hands

Fright Night

The Craft

Cursed

Ginger Snaps

Disturbing Behavior

The Faculty

Then, of course, I Know What You Did Last Summer movies, Urban Legend, Scream trilogy... but those are more slasher style flicks....


----------



## MonkeyQueen (Mar 12, 2006)

Eight Legged Freaks
Land of the Dead (not sure about your zombie comfort level)
Army of Darkness and Evil Dead 2 (comedy/horror)
Shaun of the Dead
Covenant (cute boys, too!)
Return of the Living Dead

all of the ones waiting4it2snow said are great!

I'll add more if he thinks of any!

-Melanie


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

another to add to the old scary movies
I Saw What You Did


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

This one is old, and certainly dated, but we LOVED it as young teens: Watcher in the Woods. It's a disney movie, but it was somethign "new" they tried. It's very seventies and some of the acting is cheesy, but the story is a nice thriller/ mystery with occasional make you jump things. And the DVD has alternate ending which are hysterical (but you have to watch the movie first. Bette Davis is in it.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom* 

What's that newer Mummy movie-- it has a sequel. Those were scary, but fun, and the Islamic guy saves them all.


OOh that Egyptian dude is SOO droolworthy! Heh














:


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

Oded Fehr is certainly yummy, isn't he? Yeow!

What about "suspensful" movies? Like some film noir? Mystery films?


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

I second Buffy, and dss loves Hocus Pocus.


----------



## Bellejar (Oct 2, 2005)

Shaun of the dead is hysterical. I was also thinking of some black and white movies like invasion of the body snatchers or invaders from mars. Or the original german nosforatu (sp?) I saw that at my student theater in college it is so scary and so cheesy all at the same time.


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamama* 
Goonies!!!!


One of the BEST MOVIES EVER!


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

someone said The Craft, GREAT movie!! You might want to try any of the oh damn it left me now ... it was a nick series, for kids, scary stuff, they have books too... oh lord. The brain is the first to go.........


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

GooseBumps!!

My 8 year old had to tell me lol


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Maybe Interview with the Vampire? I haven't seen it in years, so please watch it first to make sure! It is rated anywhere between 13+ - 18+ depending on the country/location.

Or what about the three Pirates of the Caribbean movies? Good stories, some scariness, good entertainment. Or the Harry Potter movies?


----------



## tgavin (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes... my kids LOVED the Goosebumps videos!!

They also love these thriller-type scary movies

- Jaws
- the Mummy
- Jurasaic Park
- The Edge
- Edward Scissorhands (bizarre yet scary because of it)


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

Jurassic Park scared the heebeegeebees out of me lol


----------



## keriberry (May 27, 2007)

I loved Lady in White, I think it's PG-13. Also, Teen Wolf,







. Oh man, I'm getting old.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

Lady in White STILL spooks me!


----------

